# O2 and vodafone customers have a once off to leave without a penalty fee



## Lightning (25 Jun 2010)

O2 bill pay customers can exit their contract with no fee before July 12th. 

This could save O2 customers 100's of euro on monthly contract bills. 

[broken link removed]



> BILL-PAY customers on O2 have a rare opportunity to leave their contract without penalty thanks to some little-known European legislation. The network recently announced call tariff changes and, under EU law, it is required to give customers the option of leaving their agreement as a result.
> 
> The rule is part of a 2003 regulation on electronic communications networks and covers the entire telecoms industry. It requires networks to give customers one month’s notice of contract changes and a chance to walk away if they disagree with them.
> 
> Customers who wish to leave their contract with O2 need to notify the network before 12th July.


----------



## kpbryww (25 Jun 2010)

Just opted out of 18 month contract with no penalty. you just need to  call 1909 or post to the 02 forum and request a call back.  

Details on forums.02online.ie   > 02 iPhone Customers -Get out of contract ?

o2online.ie  >  
terms and conditions > Customer notifications


----------



## Complainer (25 Jun 2010)

Presumably this applies to all providers - not just O2?


----------



## gunnerfitzy (25 Jun 2010)

Yeap. All operators come under regulation. 

Vodafone post their notifications here


----------



## ivor james (25 Jun 2010)

gunnerfitzy said:


> Yeap. All operators come under regulation.
> 
> Vodafone post their notifications here


 

wow that is great news for me I am locked into an 18 mth contract and tbh not really happy with some of my bills,I will gladly get out now,cheers for the heads up!


----------



## Complainer (25 Jun 2010)

gunnerfitzy said:


> Yeap. All operators come under regulation.
> 
> Vodafone post their notifications here


Mods or OP - Please change title of thread.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (25 Jun 2010)

Surely it is only relevant to o2 at the moment as they have changed their fees. 

Does it apply to Vodafone as of now? 

Brendan


----------



## gunnerfitzy (25 Jun 2010)

It doesn't necessarily have to be changes in fees. Any change in the terms and conditions from those which you signed are grounds to be released from your contract if you so desire.  Your operator must alter *your* terms and conditions. 

Your operator must inform you of the change and if you do not contact them within 30 days and state your disagreement with the change then you will have been deemed to have accepted them.

Vodafone have made a change to the terms and conditions of persons on Perfect Choice Access Plus. This change altered the APNs that are included in the data allowance. If you are one of the affected people you can contact Vodafone and get released from our contract. 

Confirmation of this change and of right to release from contract by Vodafone Rep here


----------



## JoeB (25 Jun 2010)

The Operator need not inform you specifically... for example, they can post the info on their website, and that'd be fine. That's what O2 have done in this case.

The EU legislation is only being partly implemented, not in full... so I am somewhat surprised that the operators are implementing this part of it.


----------



## gunnerfitzy (26 Jun 2010)

JoeBallantin said:


> *The Operator need not inform you specifically... for example, they can post the info on their website, and that'd be fine.* That's what O2 have done in this case.
> 
> The EU legislation is only being partly implemented, not in full... so I am somewhat surprised that the operators are implementing this part of it.



Correct. O2 and Vodafone now have specific pages on their website for such notifications. I am not aware of any such pages on the other operators sites. I wouldn't expect the operators to go out of their way to inform all affected customers.


----------



## JoeB (26 Jun 2010)

There's a similar thread on boards... and one person has given the URLs to notification pages from four operators, including Meteor at

[broken link removed]

and O2 and Vodafone as you say,.,, I think Tesco might be the fourth.


----------



## corcoran1 (27 Jun 2010)

Am i correct in saying that if you renewed your contract with vodafone after march 25th on certain tariffs that you cannot avail of this


----------

